# First signs of aggression towards other dogs. Help!



## sharonw

I have a 13 month old Vizsla called Hollie. She has always been a friendly playful dog around other dogs. She has been very well socialized with other dogs since the age of 12 weeks, going to obedience classes twice a week and since 8 months agility classes too. People have always commented on how nicely she plays with the other dogs.

About six weeks ago she came into season, so classes stopped and we kept her away from other dogs. Her season has come and gone and we started to let her off the lead again around other dogs but she has suddenly started to growl and snap at certain dogs. There seems to be a pattern developing of her growling at puppies or younger dogs. The majority of other dogs she is fine with. Is this likely to be related to hormones lingering from her heat season. 

Another thing I have noticed is that she has started to bark at random people who come to talk to her. Something she never ever did before her season also.

Thankfully she shows no signs of aggression towards us at all, but I am worried that that may change if we don't nip this in the bud now.

Any advice/suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Vincent

Sharonw
i have also had these problems with Vinnie and younger dogs. I don't know if we can compare as Vinnie is a boy but he would hump very young dogs (only boys) as what i thought was purely dominance. If the dog is older he fight but without biting. wasn't nice to watch but nothing came of it. We had him neutered because of this reason and it seems to be working even though it is supposed to take minimum of 3 months. This was all good till Friday until it happened with a Wei that he normally over powers and they get on well with. the wei tried to hump him and he went pretty crazy then the Wei decided to go back in and a fight occurred with Vinnie getting a little bite in the face.

Again not sure if it helps but he is getting better and i would say it has all been purely dominance i do know bitches can be worse then dogs. Is she just doing to bitches or all dogs?

A question to anyone would the Wei be fighting harder as he knows Vinnie has lower testerone levels now?


----------



## sarahaf

Given the possibility that it's hormonal, I wonder if your vet might be a good place to start for advice. My guess is they know the territory. I don't know if you have one in your area, but we just had a good experience with a veterinary behavior specialist (that, if necesary, your vet could refer you to). Because they're not only trainers, but also vets, they kind of know in depth what to evaluate about general medical or hormonal contributions to the problem. If necessary, they can prescribe meds (and general vets are also often comfortable doing this).


----------



## sharonw

Sorry for not responding sooner but I have been away. Thanks for the responses.

Just to update, before going away I called the vet to discuss Hollie being neutered and whilst doing so I mentioned what was happening regarding the sudden signs of aggression. The vet says that the hormones can be a bit all over the place for up to a couple of months after her season, so this would probably explain it. I have been told to give it a couple of months to see if she settles down and if not to take her in to see them for a check.


----------



## MaisieVizsla

I have the exact same problem with my 1 yr 8 month old Vizsla, Maisie! It sounds like an identical situation! She's always been socialised, we have another dog, she's soft as a brush, but certain dogs and puppies she does not like! It's not about the size of the other dog either, it's purely down to how submissive the other dog is. She can sense the ones that will submit and she's aggressive towards them, just general growling and the fur on her back goes up and then some dogs she absolutely loves and is the epitome of a submissive dog herself. I can't work it out and it is quite embarrassing sometimes, but I think it may be hormonal and/or just wanting to be dominant. Maybe just take note of the sort of dogs she's aggressive towards and whether they are dominant dogs or not. 

We plan to have a littler of puppies next year and then have he neutered, so will see if that helps, but if your Vizsla is anything like our little madam, then I don't think you've any need to worry for your own safety, she's never anything but affectionate towards us.


----------

